# A little worried about my 9 1/2 week old



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

A little back story: About two months ago we lost our 10 week old V to a congenital defect that caused bullae (air filled sacs) on her lungs that made her susceptible to all other lung problems. She ended up with severe pneumonia and was on oxygen for three days before we sadly put her down. After much thought we ended up getting on the list for another puppy. 6 weeks later we brought our beautiful Ruby home at 8 weeks old, and she has done wonderful. It has been interesting to see how different their personalities are. 

The Monday we got back from getting her I took her in for a check up. We also got x rays to make sure she had no bullae because she had the same dad as our first V. Luckily she had healthy lungs, and the vet said she was healthy and great. 

But now being with her for a week and a half I am beginning to noticed things. And of course because of our previous tragedy I am probably overly cautious, but I do not want to over compensate for that either and miss something. 

Ruby has very thin hair. Her head and ears and bottom part of her neck is so thin that you can see her skin. Its not all gone, and there are no patches that are bald just thin. 

On Monday I gave her second round of dewormer, and she did not show any symptoms from it except yesterday. She "sharted" (farted/pooped) twice on me. I thought that was very odd because even after doing that were stools were normal. 

Yesterday she was also very sleepy. She played a little but not her normal self, until about 9 last night she went CRAZY!! She zoomied for an hour, and misbehaved so much. She does not usually misbehave like that. There is the normal chewing on the rugs on a day to day, but after a clap of the hands she stops and I redirect her. But last night she was getting into everything she knows she shouldn't. As she was zoomying around she hit her head on the coffee table, got on the couch and stopped. Finally settled down and fell asleep. I checked her head and there was no bump, and she was able to wake up through the night to use the restroom normally. 

This morning my husband always gets up with her at 6 am to play, but he said this morning she did not want to play at all. I then got up at 8 with her and since then she has eaten fine, though not drinking as much water as she usually does but not too little I would be concerned. But she has no interest at all in playing. She just wants to sit in my lap and chew on me (I don't let her) or sleeping. She has now slept from last night up at 6 back alseep at 7:00 - 10:30, awake for and hour because I was cleaning (she did not want to play with any of her toys) and now asleep from 11:30-12:45 but no signs of waking up soon. 

I know this was alot and if you read all of it, thank you! I am just want to see if I should be concerned for my Ruby.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Is this puppy from the same breeder? Did you inform the breeder about your last puppy? So sorry to hear about your sweet puppy...


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

MilesMom said:


> Is this puppy from the same breeder? Did you inform the breeder about your last puppy? So sorry to hear about your sweet puppy...


This puppy is from the same breeder. Yes our breeder does now about our last puppy and gave us a full refund without any questions. What happened to our first V is incredible rare and not something that the breeder would know could have happened. The likelihood of it happening to a puppy is like 1 in a million.


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

First, I want to share that I can really relate to what you are going through. I am really sorry for your loss! We also lost our first V, although not as young, ours had just turned one. He died of pneumonia (which he got from breathing in his own phlem trying to get up a swallowed rock) and a blockage from the rock. We now have V number 2, who is 13 weeks. I am really a nervous wreck every time she picks up something in her mouth. I just keep remembering what happened before and it is so scary. 

As for your situation... I am not a vet but I can say that our Lucy was a bit more sleepy and had occasional loose stools and we found out through a stool sample that she had worms. She had been dewormed (and her mother was routinely treated as well) so it came as a big surprise. Our vet said that even great breeders can have puppies that go home with worms. It might be worth checking out... It is easily treated but can be really bad if not treated!

It also could be that nothing is wrong... And you are just overly sensitive from what happened in the past. She might just be a sleepy growing puppy! Either way... Might not be a bad idea to run it by your vet? Goodluck!


----------



## 4kidsandaV (Jul 10, 2014)

How is your Ruby doing?


----------



## katy13 (Apr 29, 2014)

4kidsandaV said:


> How is your Ruby doing?


So far she is doing good still. She does not drink as much water as I would like her to, but she is eating great. I did talk to the vet on the phone about her thinning hair, and she said that as long as her skin is not crusty then I can wait for her next round of shots to have it looked at more closely. (in a week). I just hope it is nothing serious. But overall her energy level has gone back up.  Ill keep you guys updated.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would think she drinks as much as she needs, but if you are worried about it, you can 'help' her hydration with some creative treating. 

See if she likes frozen veggies - Savannah loves frozen broccoli. You can also freeze good-smelling treats in ice cubes - we use a dot of peanut butter. Usually the first hot spell of the summer before Savannah acclimates to the heat, I'll let her smell small pieces of chicken, then drop them in her water bowl. When she gets the chicken, she also gets an extra mouthful of water.

Others might have some more good 'wet' treat ideas.


----------

